# VW diesel motorcycle



## jason.adamson1 (Jul 10, 2011)

So ive decided my next project will be an all VW diesel motorcycle. ive done a little research and know that diesel motorcycles are in fact out there so my next step is to flesh out the idea with actual specs from engines to i can start to size a frame for it. I dont know alot about VWs ive loved the, since i was a kid but never really been into cars much. Currently i Am Attending a college for automobile tech. Was wondering if any of you had any ideas thoughts on what engines might be a good candidate to look at


----------



## SUPERCLUTCH (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Luck with that....i'd love to see pics of that when its all done and complete :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jason.adamson1 said:


> .....Was wondering if any of you had any ideas thoughts on what engines might be a good candidate to look at


Even the smallest VW automotive diesel would be pretty heavy and big for even a big motorbike. Plus, you need to consider all the auxiliaries, like the radiator and cooling fans.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

http://v8bikes.com/

if they can do it with a v8 you can do it with a vw diesel. id say find newer tdi. that would be sweet.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, they can do it with a V10 too.

http://www.freeonlineserver.com/fil...omahawk_V-10_Motorcycle_Concept_Car,_2003.jpg

That does not make it practical to be street-able or even ride-able.


----------



## jason.adamson1 (Jul 10, 2011)

*vw motorcycle*

well i am looking to build a cruiser style and i want it to be able to have a side car. thanks for the input i hadnt thought alot about auxiliary stuff def something i will look into. but if it gets to be to heavy i can always just make it a trike, not what i want but it just means it will have a permanent side car. and with a decent design it will still look kewl. i know a guy i might be able tot get a engine from out of a 72 or 82 rabbit i dont remember the year. anyone know anything about motorcycle transmissions and how they are diff from car transmissions?


----------



## jason.adamson1 (Jul 10, 2011)

*vw motorcycle*

well i do want to use a newer tdi diesel but im thinking about cost, and seeing as this would be my first custom build i want to start with an older engine to try the idea out first to test feasibility then if it works and i like the results i will get a new or almost new engine and put alot more work into custom body parts and all the little details


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

This definitely has the potential to be a cool bike.


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)

As a rider I would suggest trying to buy a bike with a blown engine or something wrong with the engine... then you have most of what you need already... 

I sold my last bike that had electrical problems to a guy that wanted to make an electric bike... he ripped out the engine and replaced it with an electric motor... last I checked on the project he was having a hard time incorporating a charging element into the bike for the batteries.


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

IamDashSr said:


> I sold my last bike that had electrical problems to a guy that wanted to make an electric bike... he ripped out the engine and replaced it with an electric motor... last I checked on the project he was having a hard time incorporating a charging element into the bike for the batteries.


 hmm, that would be sweet if that could work too. I know a guy who was contemplating the idea, but never moved forward with an electric bike. I love these ideas!!


----------



## jason.adamson1 (Jul 10, 2011)

i thought about gutting one but then i would have to try and find one that the engine would fit in. i also want to get experience building a frame. i also wanted to make the bike as much out of VW parts as possible, include reclaimed frame and body panels.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting...


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

Maybe this'll help you get started:

































You're welcome.


----------



## jason.adamson1 (Jul 10, 2011)

thats sweet, can you tell me about the bike? ie what engine, what trany, how you mounted parts? did you custom fab the frame? is it the original radiator or did you use a smaller one?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

This is probably where they found it: http://www.vwdiesel.net/forum/index.php?topic=29725.0

No more info really, unfortunately


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I've wanted to do the same, for a very long time. not seein how the shifter works, but I'd prefer a big old suicide shifter anyways


----------

